# Pandigital Novel eReader



## number2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have jus recently purchased a Pandigital Novel eReader running Android version Eclair. I have a two part question. the first is since this has a Android OS why I am haveing the hardest time downloading apps to my device. I signed on to the android market site but yet it says that there are no devices associated with my account, and this brings me to my second question. I notice that i do not have a Android market icon on my Pandigital Novel, how can i get this app on my device. Oh and 1 more thing b4 i go..... 
I wus crawling round on the web researching this device i have-Pandigital Novel- and i found a site which tells you how to hack your Pandigital Novel and turn it into a Android OS Tablet. My question is what is the differnce between the two, Tablet vs. eReader and are there more advantages to the conversion. I greatly appreciate the help, thank you.


----------

